# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Ошибка при обновлении.

## atv

День добрый.

Не могу решить проблему: при обновлении конфигурации выскакивает ошибка:



Путём последовательной установки обновлений друг за другом, выяснилось, что ошибка возникает между обновлениями 3.0.95.29 и 3.0.96.30.

"Тестирование и исправление" и chdbfl - не помогают. Что можно ещё попробовать? 

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.14.1993)

Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.95.29) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
Copyright (С) ООО "1C-Софт", 2009 - 2021. Все права защищены
(http://www.1c.ru)

Тонкий клиент

----------


## 4AuHuK

> День добрый.
> 
> Не могу решить проблему...


Добрый день!

Нужна более подробная информация. Как именно обновляли (через Конфигуратор или саму программу). Было ли сделано что-то еще, кроме ТиИ и проверки утилитой chdbfl (к примеру, чистился ли КЭШ?).

Например, сразу бросается в глаза, что платформа "древняя". Я бы начал сразу с обновления платформы!

----------

atv (16.09.2021)

----------


## atv

Добрый день! 

Да, забыл написать: конечно же, начал с чистки кэша! Не помогло. Обновлял через конфигуратор и скаченные обновления. Эта единственная база (из нескольких), с которой возникла такая проблема. 

Спасибо за совет обновить платформу! Сегодня обязательно попробую.

----------


## atv

Да! Спасибо большое! Надо было просто обновить платформу!

----------

